# glow in the dark rocks...?



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

does anyone have them?? and do they really glow?...i just came across this site and i was thinking of getting them... what do you guys think?
http://www.glo-net.com/glow-plastic-rocks.html


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

OMG!!! that is totally cool. I think if it is safe I will be definetly getting some, but I dont know. Hopefully someone else will know more if they are ok


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I think that would creep me out XD as a kid I had glowing fake plants and it was kinda freaky to wake up and see it lol


----------



## Lighterman (Oct 6, 2011)

Sounds good but one of the materials that make it are CEMENT....pretty worried about that.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I don't know about those, but I bought some glowing rocks from petsmart. My boogers glow in the dark more than the rocks do. Thankfully I only bought them because they were the lightest gravel I could find that were not painted white. I honestly detest the way painted gravel looks, but that is just a personal pref. It is perfectly fine and safe to use in aquariums. Not sure about the link the OP has though... I would be interested to know!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

And FYI, they are made from plastic, not cement. It just says that they can be put in cement to make it have glowing spots.


----------



## Lighterman (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh, whoops thx.


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

so if there anything like most small pieces of plastic there not going to be very heavy.. So I wouldn't trust them to stay in place.. May end up creeping all over (the large plastic gems I used to have in my sorority did this & I couldn't stand it).


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

yea i need to research little more... where do i get the glow in the dark plants?? i wouldnt mind having one of those


----------



## jfw (Oct 22, 2011)

I just bought this ceramic cave for my female yesterday at walmart it was a little over $3. It was called a moon rock. It's really neat looking you can bury it etc.. I couldn't find it on walmart's website so I don't know how available they are but here is something I found on google. If you look at the review someone says it made their water cloudy, but it didn't have that effect in my tank..

here is the link: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...3csegb&ref=3312&subref=AA&CAWELAID=1059619347


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Some of this stuff is so cool, but none of it matches the look of a naturally planted tank at all. Not even close... Guess I will have to stick with red lights for night time viewing. :/


----------

